# Hymer 534 A class MPG



## stevee4 (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi there I have just bought a Hymer 534 1992 citroen. I just wondered, I was told by the previous owner that 30 MPG is possible. However I did a run back from Lancashire to Sussex 300m and only got 25mpg at a steady 100KPH about 60-65mph. Is that about right?


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Not sure exactly what shape a 534 is but I would have thought you did pretty well to achieve 25mpg.

Would that be a 2.5 turbo diesel?


Andrew


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I found a picture :: here ::, although this says it has a Fiat engine (2.5 TD).

I would imagine that to get 30mpg you might need to drive downhill with a folllowing wind. I would think 23-27mpg would be nearer the mark, but I'm sure there are others with this motorhome who can tell you :wink:

Gerald


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Having now seen a picture I still believe what you obtained was about right, you may get a couple of extra MPG if you drop down to 50-55MPH


Andrew


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I agree with Android, we get 27 / 28mpg in our 1997 2.5TD Hymer when I drive around 50/55mph, anything over and the mpg goes down


----------



## kbsserv (Jul 18, 2006)

We get 26 -29mpg at 60 -65mph,b534 2001,2.8td



Karl


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

We have had Hymer B584 1995 with 2.5td engine since mid September & have done two trips of 900 & 650 miles each and returned between 24/5 mpg driving at 60/65 mph.

We would like to get more but think right foot needs to be lighter.

Have fun


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

B574 1997 not less than 28mpg, best 31 mpg at or around 60mph cruise.

This has included long 4th and 3rd gear climbs around Scotland.

All depends on how you drive it (lead lined right foot) how heavy you have it , weather etc. 25mpg for the older 2.5 is not too bad.

 
Pete


----------

